# KEL TEC P3AT illegal in California?



## hmtcrxsir

First of all I would like to say that i live in California and Ive really done my research on the KEL TEC P3AT and it got me interested in purchasing one. And not to mention it will be my first gun that I will be owning. So I think the KEL TEC P3AT is perfect for me for now. But i have been to several gun dealers and all of them tell me only one thing. That I have to be part of law enforcement to actually own one. This really upsets me. Is there anything I can do to purchase one legally in the state of california?


----------



## Todd

hmtcrxsir said:


> But i have been to several gun dealers and all of them tell me only one thing*.* That I have to be part of law enforcement to actually own one. This really upsets me. *Is there anything I can do to purchase one legally in the state of california?*


Become a LEO.

If that's not for you, then it's time to move on and get a different gun. If the P3AT is on the banned list in CA, there's nothing we can recommend. We don't discuss ways to circumvent the laws on this forum.


----------



## dovehunter

Call Kel-Tec 321-631-0068 and ask them if it's true. Most of the time they make guns that will conform with CA gun laws. If what you want does not comply, they might be able to suggest another model that will.

Good Luck.


----------



## clanger

hmtcrxsir said:


> Is there anything I can do ?


Yes, there is. Look up the gun you are interested in...Straight info here....

http://certguns.doj.ca.gov/


----------



## Todd

clanger said:


> Yes, there is. Look up the gun you are interested in...Straight info here....
> 
> http://certguns.doj.ca.gov/


Doesn't seem to be one Kel Tec model on there.


----------



## clanger

Yep- means Kel-Tec is not approved for sale in Ca.

See my edtied post above.... I left too much text in the quote.


----------



## Todd

So what's the logic behind it? They're autos without a safety or decocker?


----------



## clanger

The Geshtapo wants 'x-dollars' a gun for safety tests and ceritification for sale here in Kommifornia. Some Cert's expire too and some don't get right back on the list due to model changes, company issues, 'they forgot' etc... 

No tickey, no laundry.


----------



## Todd

Nice.


----------



## clanger

Yup- no fun for Kel-Tec fans here.... 

Even Taurus has several models missing from the roster. Actually a lot of models missing from the roster. P/o'd me good too as I wanted a few that were not on the Approved list. 

*

This public service announcement has been brought to you from land of Fruits and Nuts.


----------



## clanger

*Cali' guys....*

Also- the Ca DOJ updates the roster quite often. So don't totally loose hope if the gun you want is not yet on there. It depends a lot on the back-log and the maker's getting the new units in for testing.

Since we have a new year a lot of Cert's have expired, and, new models are still being tested.

Also- this list is for new pruchases only. Used or PPT are not subject to this.

Feel free to keep this DOJ site bookmarked, I check it often and note the changes weekly (like the friggin 617 that was not on there when I ordered my 605 dadblastit).


----------



## unpecador

clanger said:


> P/o'd me good too as I wanted a few that were not on the Approved list.


Me too, just one though, a 65. I check the list periodically to see if Taurus adds it.


----------



## Redwolf

you might consider moving to a user friendly state.


----------



## dovehunter

In the mean time, law abiding citizens like you can't get the gun you want, while the hoods in the streets have all of them.

What's wrong with that picture.


----------



## tekhead1219

dovehunter said:


> In the mean time, law abiding citizens like you can't get the gun you want, while the hoods in the streets have all of them.
> 
> What's wrong with that picture.


Absolutely nothing...it's exactly what the liberals want!:smt033


----------



## dovehunter

tekhead1219 said:


> Absolutely nothing...it's exactly what the liberals want!:smt033


I'm just glad that I live in TEXAS!


----------



## hmtcrxsir

I think because alot of the "conceal" or small handguns are banned here in California due to the high crime rates. I was really looking forward to buying one too.


----------



## hmtcrxsir

since I cant get KEL TEC P3AT. Any recommendations for a first time gun buyer? I was thinking a small but descent size handgun.


----------



## clanger

The reason the Kel-Tec is not on the 'approved for sale' list is that they probably were not submitted for safety and drop testing. Some of their modles 'look' like they would not pass under the Ca. AWB. IMHO. 
All handguns sold new in Ca. must be subbed for the safety test, though.

You still have choices, Ruger, Walther, Bersa etc....

Here ya go- do some window shopping:

https://www.galleryofguns.com/Genie/Default.aspx


----------



## dblshred

> Originally Posted by *dovehunter*
> _In the mean time, law abiding citizens like you can't get the gun you want, while the hoods in the streets have all of them.
> 
> What's wrong with that picture._





tekhead1219 said:


> Absolutely nothing...it's exactly what the liberals want!:smt033


No one wants criminals to be better armed than law abiding citizens.

I think California's law MAY have been created with the good intention of getting some of the crappy, unsafe guns off the market. However, having to have absolutely every variant of a model go through the testing seems over zealous, to say the least.


----------



## Skullbill

hmtcrxsir said:


> First of all I would like to say that i live in California and Ive really done my research on the KEL TEC P3AT and it got me interested in purchasing one. And not to mention it will be my first gun that I will be owning. So I think the KEL TEC P3AT is perfect for me for now. But i have been to several gun dealers and all of them tell me only one thing. That I have to be part of law enforcement to actually own one. This really upsets me. Is there anything I can do to purchase one legally in the state of california?


Maybe i misread . I just read through Ca. Gun laws on line last and i thought the law reads it's not illeagle to own the pistols on the list no buy one USED from in or out of state as long as it's bought through a gun dealer (dros) Which supports a few complaints by some of L.E. selling their legally retail bought weapons on the used market


----------



## Skullbill

hmtcrxsir said:


> First of all I would like to say that i live in California and Ive really done my research on the KEL TEC P3AT and it got me interested in purchasing one. And not to mention it will be my first gun that I will be owning. So I think the KEL TEC P3AT is perfect for me for now. But i have been to several gun dealers and all of them tell me only one thing. That I have to be part of law enforcement to actually own one. This really upsets me. Is there anything I can do to purchase one legally in the state of california?


Maybe i misread . I just read through Ca. Gun laws on line last and i thought the law reads it's not illegally to own the pistols on the list or to buy one USED from in or out of state as long as it's bought through a gun dealer (dros) Which supports a few complaints by some of L.E. selling their legally retail bought weapons on the used market


----------

